
IPhone Users Sue AT&T For 'Aiding and Abetting' Smartphone Thieves - MichaelApproved
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/04/12/iphone-users-sue-att-for-aiding-and-abetting-smartphone-thieves/
======
MichaelApproved
I have to agree that it's ridiculous that they haven't created a database of
stolen phones before. This is exactly the type of work the FCC and gov't
regulation should focus on. Simple and powerful regulation.

